# Reasons for failing BMQ?



## lubi125 (23 Nov 2012)

Hey,

I'd like to know what is the main reasons why people would fail BMQ, is it by VR or by failing too many exams and exercises? 

I would much appreciate to know on people's experience through BMQ to better prepare myself.

Thanks and sorry if there's already have been a thread on this subject


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2012)

lubi125 said:
			
		

> I'd like to know what is the main reasons why people would fail BMQ, is it by VR or by failing too many exams and exercises?



"Ways to Fail Basic":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1147.0/nowap.html

"Do many recruits fail Basic Training?":
 http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12909/post-54977.html#msg54977

"Pass/Fail Tests":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13585
  
"The best way to pass those tests is to pay attention in lectures, take good notes, study diligently when you have the time to do so (breaks, after meals and before bed), and learn drills exactly as your instructors teach them. Ask questions of your instructors at the time if you are unsure of anything. Practice drills and rehearse questions/answers with your peers throughout the course, not just the night before a written test. (And don‘t go in depending on half-remembered one liners from the net.)

The principal pass/fail tests are weapon checks where any safety infraction is an immediate fail. You will get retrained, refreshed and retested if you have difficulty, but repeated failures in one area or difficulty with multiple checks can lead to failure and recourse."


----------



## lubi125 (23 Nov 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Ways to Fail Basic":
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1147.0/nowap.html



Oh alright thanks a lot


----------



## SentryMAn (27 Nov 2012)

We had a guy fail basic due to arriving late(1.5hrs) back to Barracks from leave.


----------

